
Using Material Design? Keep the Design and Dev Teams Communicatin - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2020/06/08/material-design-imp/#.Xt5SVGP4akk.hackernews
======
noble_pleb
One of the major benefits of the Single Page App (SPA) or REST API based
development model is that there is a clear separation between the backend and
frontend (teams). And as long as they've documented their interfaces properly,
they can afford to keep the communication to a minimal level. This isn't true
in case of MPA development using frameworks like laravel, django, flask, etc.
because the FE and BE are intertwined a lot in that case.

